# Need help with an old Englander Wood Stove install



## AndrewNC (Feb 8, 2018)

Hello everyone newb here and I have some questions about installing an Englander wood stove into my house. What I thought was going to be an easy project has turned a bit complicated and I wanted to do it right so I came here.

The house I recently purchased was built in 1989 and from what I was told it came with the Englander wood stove that I'm trying to install. Sometime in the past someone took it out of the house and put it into a storage shed located on the property. These last 2 months in Western North Carolina have been extremely cold and shot my electric bill over $250.00.





The chute is in the rear and it lines up perfectly with the chute that connects to the chimney inside the house.




I thought it was going to be as easy as sanding the stove down, putting some high heat paint on it, and connecting it with the stove pipe. While I was cleaning the stove I noticed a circular hole in the stove and some bent bolts.




After doing a bit of research I discovered this model is supposed to have a Catalytic Combustor where this hole is. This is fine by me. After reading more about it I like the idea of the combustor and what it does.

The back of the stove has a blower and surprisingly I plugged it into the wall socket and it still works. Any tips on cleaning the blower?





I guess my questions are:

1. What model Englander stove is this?
2. In addition to the Catalytic Combustor, will I need to purchase the Combustor Housing and the Flame Impingement Plate?
3. Once I get the new parts installed how far from the brick wall does the stove need to be to ensure I'll have enough draft?
4. The gaskets around the door, flue collar, and blank are all old and deteriorating. Where can I purchase new ones?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Again, I'm not familiar with wood stoves that much besides using them when they're already installed. This is something I want to do right so it will last a few years and help save money in the upcoming years in the winter so I'm willing to spend a little more for better quality. I'll attach a few more pictures at the bottom.


----------



## bholler (Feb 8, 2018)

Well honestly the first thing you need to do is jave the chimney inspected by a pro to see what condition it is in.  You also need to determine whether there is adequate clearance to combustibles arpund that thimble.  I am assuming there is framing between the outer facing brick and the inner brick wall.


----------



## bholler (Feb 8, 2018)

Once you figure out if you have a useable chimney then worry about the stove.


----------



## AndrewNC (Feb 8, 2018)

I have a company coming out tomorrow to inspect/clean.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 8, 2018)

Looks like an Englander 24-AC to me.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 8, 2018)

I believe when they put glass in the door they renamed it 24-ACD. Here is the ACD manual.

http://www.heatredefined.com/assets/images/general/24-ACD.pdf


----------



## AndrewNC (Feb 8, 2018)

Is there any place on the stove where I can find the manufacture date?


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 9, 2018)

There was a plate on the back of the stove with manufacturing date. But it could have come off years ago. I believe the 24-AC was made up to 1988 or 1989. Around there somewhere.


----------



## Mozzie16 (Apr 2, 2018)

That looks exactly like mine. Mine was made 11/1992. It is model 24FC/24AC. The ID plate is on the left side near the front, about the same height as the bottom of the door.


----------

